# Mit Java auf Frames zugreifen



## Patric (18. Apr 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem ich will mit Java auf ein Framezugreifen und ihn verändern. Das kann man ja zb mit:

parent.framename.location.href = irgendneseite
oder
top.framename.location.href =irgendneseite

parent heist hier ja frame von der über Seite und top heist ja einfach die oberste Seite also index.html.
Aber ich will auf nen Frame von ner Unterseite zugreifen.
Also ich habe auf meinem index.html ein javascript das auf ein frame zugreifen soll von einer html Datei, die als iframe in die index.html eingebunden ist.
So wie mach ich das jetzt?

Patric


----------



## Patric (18. Apr 2005)

Naja als Gast kann ich nich edit machen.

Solte eigentlich ins Anfängerforum hab ich mich wohl verklickt^^


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (18. Apr 2005)

DAS IST JAVASCRIPT UND JAVA != JAVASCRIPT

Sorry, aber in letzter Zeit wird es echt zuviel mit den JavaScript Fragen in Java-Foren


----------



## Patric (18. Apr 2005)

Oh tut mir leid, bis jetzt war für mich alles wo Java dran steht is auch Java.
naja nich so schlimm habs jetzt eh rausgefunden.

Kann auch gelöscht werden.


----------



## thE_29 (18. Apr 2005)

Ich will mich jetzt net irgendetwas gegen die "Intelligenz" von Javascript Leuten sagen, denn viele wissen ja auch den Unterschied zwischen JavaScript und Java, aber deine Aussage



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh tut mir leid, bis jetzt war für mich alles wo Java dran steht is auch Java.



Aber wo steht bitte Jemals sowas??


```
<script language="Java">
<!-- ....
```

ES STEHT IMMER


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!-- ...
```


Und wenn du/ihr schon net lesen könnt, bzw denkt das 2 unterschiedliche Wörter das gleiche bedeuten, dann tut ihr mir leid....

(klingt vielleicht ein bisi aggressiv, aber es ist ja das gleiche wenn ein C++ Coder im C# Foren nach Fragen sucht, weil das sind auch 2 verschiedene Wörter und das kommt net so oft vor...)


----------



## Patric (18. Apr 2005)

Naja könnt einen Grund haben das SEHR viele Leute Java sagen aber Javascript meinen, und das is bei c++ bzw c# nicht so.

Naja mir ist das egal was ihr denkt, aber es ist so jeder sagt Java meint aber unterschiedliche Sachen, und wenn man nur das eine gelernt hat, naja kann man das ja auch nich wissen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Apr 2005)

> Naja könnt einen Grund haben das SEHR viele Leute Java sagen aber Javascript meinen, und das is bei c++ bzw c# nicht so.


Ja, hat nen Grund: Dummheit. 
Ich will dich nicht angreifen, aber langsam reichts. 



> Naja mir ist das egal was ihr denkt, aber es ist so jeder sagt Java
> meint aber unterschiedliche Sachen, und wenn man nur das eine gelernt hat, naja kann man das ja auch nich wissen.



Poah, jetzt ist dann Schluss bei mir. Dieser Satz ist absoluter Blödsinn.
Sagst du auch "Hund" und meinst "Katze" oder wie?

//Edit: Warum zum Te***l soll man nicht wissen, dass Java != JavaScript ist? Das hat schonmal nen komplett anderen Namen. Wenn du irgendwo "Uhrzeit" list, dann weist du doch auch dass da "Uhrzeit" und nicht "Uhr" steht, oder ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Apr 2005)

Beruhigt euch wieder, es wird immer wieder mal Leute geben, die von einem Unterschied nichts wissen...
@topic: Guck mal bei den Machern von SelfHTML vorbei, die haben einen super JavaScript-Bereich.


----------



## stev.glasow (19. Apr 2005)

Ruhig Blut, es gibt eben Leute die sich nicht großartig mit Programmieren auskennen und den Unterschied nicht wissen. Klar nervt es , aber man muss desswegen niemanden als dumm oder sonstwas bezeichnen, die Geschichte ist nun mal für Laien verwirrend.


----------



## Guest (19. Apr 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beruhigt euch wieder, es wird immer wieder mal Leute geben, die von einem Unterschied nichts wissen...
> @topic: Guck mal bei den Machern von SelfHTML vorbei, die haben einen super JavaScript-Bereich.



Da hab ich auch schon gekucht aber da hab ich eben nur das mit top und parent aber ich habs durch rumprobieren rausgefunden, aber nochmal thx ;D


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Apr 2005)

> Ja, hat nen Grund: Dummheit.
> Ich will dich nicht angreifen, aber langsam reichts.



Das hat nichts mit der Frage zu tun, sondern mit der Aussage "Viele Leute sagen Java aber meinen JavaScript"
Ich wollte auch niemand beleidigen oder angreifen, aber aussagen wie



> Naja mir ist das egal was ihr denkt, aber es ist so jeder sagt Java
> meint aber unterschiedliche Sachen, und wenn man nur das eine gelernt hat, naja kann man das ja auch nich wissen.



sind nunmal quatsch und v.a. *falsch*, zumindest kenn ich niemand der das macht.


----------

